# Rules in fishing guide too vague.



## Enigma (Jan 30, 2006)

The 3 rod rule don't say crap they planted trout and salmon below sanford dam.So if you fish 3 rod in the bay in front of the saginaw river unless the fish fly up there to sanford in the spring or fall trying to catch them useing three rods person you are wrong some of the rules are writen to benfite the Co thats a bunch of crap.It dont talk about lines where they start to use three rods but it says you can use crawerharness with that rule to makes alot of senses.Thats one of the reason there griff with the DNR with me they make there own laws on some things. Wish I work in the bars they came in to see how they like my rules on them.


----------



## WALLEYE MIKE (Jan 7, 2001)

Sounds like your just looking for an argument.

Rules state for 3 rods you must troll/target for trout or salmon in Lks. Michigan, Huron, Superior and the St. Marys river.


----------



## wally-eye (Oct 27, 2004)

Must be something I missed in the translation..........seems pretty clear to me.


----------



## UPJerry (Dec 14, 2006)

wally-eye said:


> Must be something I missed in the translation..........seems pretty clear to me.


Translation... yes... that would be very nice.


----------



## alex-v (Mar 24, 2005)

I do not think that the rules are "vague"; maybe it is not understanding vague and its meaning. I will admit that sometimes the rules do become a bit confusing but they certainly are not vague. Slow down and read them slowly and completely and they should then make sense.



UPJerry said:


> Translation... yes... that would be very nice.


The translation you are referring to is beyond me and I give up. Not sure where Sanford dam comes into the picture. "WALLEYE MIKE" pretty much hit the nail on the nail on the head. I think that "wally-eye" was referring to translating the rules which are pretty clear to most of us.


----------



## ESOX (Nov 20, 2000)

I started out somewhat unsure. Now I am befuddled.


----------



## hitechman (Feb 25, 2002)

ESOX said:


> I started out somewhat unsure. Now I am befuddled.


...like my daddy always use to say: "If ya can't baffle 'em with brilliance, then befuddle them with BS." :corkysm55   

Steve


----------



## ih772 (Jan 28, 2003)

Enigma said:


> The 3 rod rule don't say crap they planted trout and salmon below sanford dam.So if you fish 3 rod in the bay in front of the saginaw river unless the fish fly up there to sanford in the spring or fall trying to catch them useing three rods person you are wrong some of the rules are writen to benfite the Co thats a bunch of crap.It dont talk about lines where they start to use three rods but it says you can use crawerharness with that rule to makes alot of senses.Thats one of the reason there griff with the DNR with me they make there own laws on some things. Wish I work in the bars they came in to see how they like my rules on them.


This has to be the most convoluted post I've ever read.  

Maybe if you used proper grammar and spelled correctly it would be easier to understand.


----------



## Cpt.Chaos (May 28, 2006)

Just went and read the rules on 3 rods twice, and to my best attempts at trying to misunderstand them, I couldn't. Nothing could be clearer than on the waters of Lk. Superior, Lk. Huron or Lk. Michigan and the St. Mary's River, when trolling for salmon, each angler may use three rods. Any other body of water and you are looking at a ticket, 'nuff said.


----------



## malainse (Sep 2, 2002)

ih772 said:


> This has to be the most convoluted post I've ever read.
> 
> Maybe if you used proper grammar and spelled correctly it would be easier to understand.


_ It WaS EdItEd To MaKe It EaSiEr To UnDeRsTaNd !!!! _


----------



## WALLEYE MIKE (Jan 7, 2001)

ih772 said:


> This has to be the most convoluted post I've ever read.
> 
> Maybe if you used proper grammar and spelled correctly it would be easier to understand.


If he reads anything like his post, I can understand why he didn't understand.

His thought may have been Saginaw bay is Lk. Huron, which I wouldn't concider it is.


----------



## Bassman Dan (May 26, 2006)

Enigma said:


> The 3 rod rule don't say crap they planted trout and salmon below sanford dam.So if you fish 3 rod in the bay in front of the saginaw river unless the fish fly up there to sanford in the spring or fall trying to catch them useing three rods person you are wrong some of the rules are writen to benfite the Co thats a bunch of crap.It dont talk about lines where they start to use three rods but it says you can use crawerharness with that rule to makes alot of senses.Thats one of the reason there griff with the DNR with me they make there own laws on some things. Wish I work in the bars they came in to see how they like my rules on them.


Enigma,
I can honestly say that I need some help understanding what you are asking. I don&#8217;t know what the problem is. The law is pretty cut and dry in regards to what you are talking about. Next time you post, take a little time to proof read your entry so others can make better sense of it.


----------



## FishTales (Feb 13, 2002)

Bassman Dan said:


> Enigma,
> I can honestly say that I need some help understanding what you are asking. I dont know what the problem is. The law is pretty cut and dry in regards to what you are talking about. Next time you post, take a little time to proof read your entry so others can make better sense of it.


  
I am sorry to say that I quit drinking in 1992, back then I could understand what he is saying.  
Rich


----------



## john warren (Jan 25, 2005)

and he thinks the rules are vague?


wally-eye said:


> Must be something I missed in the translation..........seems pretty clear to me.


----------



## wally-eye (Oct 27, 2004)

Why do I get the feeling someone is making fun of me??????? 

Actually I was talking about HIS post being confusing AND the rules clear....


----------



## boehr (Jan 31, 2000)

Ok, the Guide is too bague for you. Here are some fishing laws that should keep you busy reading. Maybe you can understand the actual laws easier.

http://www.legislature.mi.gov/(S(cc...jectName=mcl-451-1994-III-2-3-AQUATIC-SPECIES

and

http://www.michigan.gov/dnr/0,1607,7-153-10366_37141-120716--,00.html

Asked, answered, CLOSED


----------

